# New to the group :)



## AnnetteR (Feb 14, 2019)

Just stopping in to introduce myself. I just found this group , we are going through a rough patch so was just looking for people with similar issues to hopefully find a different approach to our problems and really just for the comfort of knowing we aren’t the only ones having these problems as we all know it feels like it sometimes. We are going into our 7th year and have a 3 toward old so I really want us to find a way that we can show our son a healthy relationship. 
A


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Welcome to TAM Annette! We have a great group of people here!
What type of challenges are you guys facing? The more detail you can give us, the better our advice will be.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Hey there,
You will find lots of opinions, good natured jibes, and caring concern. 'Tis Valentine's Day now--a good day to start improvements.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Happy V-Day and welcome to TAM !!


----------

